
Show HN: Give and Get more GitHub stars - ransom1538
https://www.gitstarred.com/
======
ransom1538
Make a developer's day. Give a star and you will get one too.

This is all just for fun we don't plan on manipulating rankings and don't
accept large popular projects. We are hoping to expose github users to other
projects they normally wouldn't see.

[https://www.gitstarred.com/anonymous](https://www.gitstarred.com/anonymous)

~~~
ransom1538
Thanks guys. 44 stars given out so far.

------
airstrike
What's the point, though? I just don't see the appeal.

~~~
ransom1538
People work hard on their projects and some find it difficult to get anyone to
review their work. This is a way to meet other devs and see other github
profiles. This is all just for fun.

